# A revalation this weekend....



## just breathe (Nov 21, 2005)

I went home this past weekend to my parents, for my sisters college graduation party. While I was there I noticed that my mother was constantly raising her voice with clear agitation just about every time she spoke to me or one of my siblings...I was drinking and went introspective and had a memory montage and realized that my mother was like this all my life....after listening to her belittle my little sister(12) for something completely benign I had what i would assume was a freudian slip where without thinking about it just blurted out"Can't you speak to any of us without yelling and without derision".
It was not something I meant to say.And it caused some static because I said it in front of company; but it made me think that maybe there is some trauma in my childhood that I was not taking into consideration. I mean there were other things I locked in like the death of 3 close friends from the age of about 11-24...My girlfriend always tells me that I act liek I didnt have a childhood and that I just came into the world in my teens;because I never talk about it even when prompted.

Anyways, the revelation is that maybe I do have some PTSD issues that I should try and adress....a therapy session perhaps....Now I just need to find a way to finance them since my insurance only covers 50% of a typical $180 doctors fee.


----------



## nicon (Aug 19, 2004)

By the sounds of what you are saying there could well be some trauma issues involved for you. Therapy is a good option for dealing with this, there is also some good books out there to get you started. I too suffered from some trauma, but did not realise for a long time, and never really connected it with DP. But a few years on and some therapy later I have delt with a lot of it, and it has improved things greatly.
good luck


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

$180 Doctors fee!!!!!!!!!! are you serious this is what it costs in the states to see a doctor. I really hope they are good at their job for this price.

I dont think you have to pay a whole load to get a doctor with all the letters behind their name to help you. I saw a number of them and they all made me feel uncomfortable and starred right through me when I talked and labelled me with all kinds of assumptions taken from their books full of rubbish. I now see someone with almost no qualifications but what is key is that I feel she doesn't judge me and genuinely cares if I get better, so when I talk it actually is connecting with somebody on a normal human level.


----------



## Gussick (Jan 27, 2006)

That's actually pretty cheap. High-end psychs will run you $500 a visit plus hundreds more for meds. It's just not worth it, considering their horrible cure rate and their track record of acting as expensive drug pushers.


----------

